# Looking for sunflower82 ?!?!?



## hollysmmy

Hi sunflower82 just popped over from second tri as we have all been thinking of u and how u r doin?? Hope u r holding up as well as possible. Massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Linz88

Sunflower82 we never spoke but i used to see u post and saw your post on that sad day, just want to say i hope your ok and your in my prayers x your post really touched me


----------



## sunflower82

Thnx so much linz88 so sweet of you
I'm doing ok


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss XOXOXO :cry:


----------



## Agiboma

sorry for your loss


----------



## kirstybumx3

glad someone else posted this.. i was about to also!
there was a thread in 2nd tri about you a couple of days ago sunflower..
you are in everyones thoughts! hope you are doing as well as possible.
huge hugs xxx


----------



## sunflower82

Thnx so much ladies your all very kind 
I'm still feeling down and very less 
Energetic


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry for the loss of your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

so sorry<3


----------



## elleff

xxxxx


----------

